# CUBE Flying´Circus PIC´s



## marshmallow (17. März 2008)

hey hey hey es gibt zwar schon den tread zeigt her eure cubes, aber da sieht man wenige fc´s also zeigt was ihr für hardtailmaschinen aus dem hause cube habt . . .  

​let´s roll ride hard


----------



## bigthomy (18. März 2008)

Also das ist meins........







[/URL][/IMG]

Hat jetzt aber noch eine Deore Lx Schaltung bekommen und noch eine Magura Julie Vorderbremse!

Auf Alle fälle kommt noch ne andere Gabel ran und andere Pedalen und der Sattel eh bald da der knochen Hart und mist ist...

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen.. macht bis jetzt alles mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (1. Juni 2008)

Is geil!


----------



## DAVID^^ (30. August 2008)




----------



## bmxbjoern (15. September 2008)

Und das ist meins...
Mal in Photoshop etwas "nachgebessert"


----------



## Mikefuture (26. September 2008)

marshmallow schrieb:


> hey hey hey es gibt zwar schon den tread zeigt her eure cubes, aber da sieht man wenige fc´s also zeigt was ihr für hardtailmaschinen aus dem hause cube habt . . .
> 
> let´s roll ride hard


 
wie schauts denn mit Dir aus Zirkusdirektor?  hast Du auch ein Bild für uns von Deinem?
LG


----------



## WTG-Delta (13. Januar 2009)

Sooo hier auch mal meinz =) iqq liebes es


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe noch einen goldenen Frame hier aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich ihn aufbauen werde. In Gold ist er mir noch etwas zu pornös...


----------



## WTG-Delta (15. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen zu dem Gold müssten paar andere Fabren an die parts...vorwiegen aber i wie schwarz (meiner meinung nach) oder eben den rahmen andre farbe verpassen 

ich liebe das grün <3


----------



## DAVID^^ (15. Januar 2009)

hi leude ich hab mir das 2009er Modell bestellt.. Das sollte Ende Oktober da sein. Dann haben die die Produktion um 1 1/2 monate verschoben. Dann habe ich mitte Dez. da angerufen und ie sagen das das bike ende januar rauskommt?
geht es jmd genau so wie mir ich weis nicht meh was ich glauben soll...
ich habe auch schon 100 euro angezahlt
Danke schonml im Vorraus
lg
David^^


----------



## WTG-Delta (15. Januar 2009)

Nö sry ich persönlich kann dir da net helfen  (halte net ganz so viel von dem neuen weiß auch nicht wieso ^^)...aber eigentlich leistet cube guten service etc. also zu deim Bike kommste auf jeden noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (30. Januar 2009)

hier ist mein geliebtes cube! von 1049 auf 899 runtergesetzt und nun steht es wegen dem scheiß schnee in der wohnung... naja, fahr ich halt im zimmer :ugly:


----------



## WTG-Delta (6. März 2009)

Hab da mal paar bilder in meiner Gallerie hochgeladen 
könnter ja mal schauen 

Gruß Delta


----------



## polskafighter (17. März 2009)

geil, geil, geil^^   So geil Eure pics und FCs. Einfach nur schön.
@ ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW: bei Schnee nicht fahren??? IMMER!!!! Die Maschine will bewegt werden. Ich liebe den Rahmen und klar, meinen Aufbau! Das FC ist einfach so pervers variabel!!


----------



## bmxbjoern (17. März 2009)

Sooo, hier jetzt auch nochmal meins in fertigem zustand 
Ich liebe es


----------



## polskafighter (17. März 2009)

supernice^^ aber ist ein bike jemals in einem "fertigen" zustand?  was für ein schaltwerk hast du dran? @bmxbjoern


----------



## bmxbjoern (17. März 2009)

polskafighter schrieb:


> supernice^^ aber ist ein bike jemals in einem "fertigen" zustand?  was für ein schaltwerk hast du dran? @bmxbjoern



Naja fertig wird das wohl nie werden... 
Das Schaltwerk ist ein 09er SAINT Short Cage. Auf dem Bild ist noch der XT Hebel zu sehen, der aber seit gestern auch gegen einen neuen 09er SAINT getauscht wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (17. März 2009)

@ polska: wieviel federweg hat deine fox-gabel?


----------



## DAVID^^ (17. März 2009)

=> hier ist mein geliebtes cube! von 1049 auf 899 runtergesetzt und nun steht es wegen dem scheiß schnee in der wohnung... naja, fahr ich halt im zimmer :ugly:

hehe ich hab das auch,,,..... nur ein modell neuer
ich poste morgen auch mal npaar pics rein
lg
david^^


----------



## polskafighter (17. März 2009)

@seppi.jung: Ist die 36er Talas von 09, also160, 130 oder 100 mm, wobei ich sie meist auf 160 fahre. 
@bjoern: Edles Teil, der Käfig sieht richtig schön kurz aus. Hatte auch mit dem Saint geliebäugelt, aber leider hielten meine bisherigen Schaltwerke nicht so lange, so dass ich wieder zum Preis-Leistungs-King xt shadow gegriffen hab.


----------



## bmxbjoern (17. März 2009)

Ich hab auch sehr sehr lange überlegt ob es denn wirklich SAINT werden soll. Dann hab ich kurz nach EInführung das Schaltwerk für 59 bekommen und dann halt Zugeschlagen 
Wenn ich mir dann den heutigen Preis von 99 anschaue, weiß ich immer das es eine richtige Entscheidung war 

Wollte vorher auch das XT, auch wie du sagst, wegen dem Preis/Leistungshammer. Ist ein sehr scheenes Schaltwerk.


----------



## seppi.jung (17. März 2009)

@ polska: Meinste nicht, dass 160mm für den Rahmen zu viel sind?

Was ist der Vorteil eines Schaltwerkes mit kurzem Käfig?


----------



## DAVID^^ (17. März 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/a1c5-2-jpg.html




das is es

ich habs iwie nich geschafft das bild hoch zu laden^^


----------



## DAVID^^ (17. März 2009)

das ist mein schatz^^


----------



## seppi.jung (17. März 2009)

Nicht schlecht, jedoch passen meiner Ansicht nach die weißen Parts nicht so.


----------



## DAVID^^ (17. März 2009)

ich lieb die^^


----------



## polskafighter (17. März 2009)

@bjoern&seppi: ich hatte das saint damals auch für den preis im auge, und jetzt echt nicht schlecht geguckt, als ich den anderen preis gesehen hab. schaltwerke sind bei mir echt die krassesten verschleißteile 
hab mir jetzt innerhalb eines knappen jahres 3 schaltwerke gekauft, weil ich 2 gebasht hab: das deore ist nach n paar bunnies und drops so gereizt gewesen, dass sich auf einmal ein rädchen verabschiedet hat. danach hab ich tunlichst vor jeder fahrt drauf geachtet, dass das rädchen immer gut angezogen ist. ausgerechnet auf einer pisseligen transportfahrt meines körpers fliegt mir der shit um die ohren und ich hatte faceplant nr.1 hinter mir. als ich aufgewacht bin, musste ich dann noch den krankenwagen abwimmeln. 
das problem war, dass das deore immer gegen die kettenstrebe geklackert ist, bei jedem kleinsten bunny und bei etwas holperiger fahrt. das war nicht nur extremst ätzend wegen der behinderten geräusche, sondern hat dem schaltwerk, und in folge mir mir auch fast, das genick gebrochen. das kann mit dem xt shadow und soweit ich weiß mit den sram-dingern, konstruktionsbedingt nicht passieren. 
@seppi: schau dir das hier bzgl. deiner frage an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-57868.html
schaltwerk nr.2 hab ich bei nem verzogenem bunny auf ne bank gebasht, als ich darauf gegrindet bin^^ der schraubstock hat das ding wieder funktionstüchtig gebogen, allerdings ist mir das teil aufgrund der situation vor gut nem monat abgeflogen, in die speichen rein und jetzt warte ich immer noch darauf, dass mein HR fertig eingespeicht wird-.- zum glück kein faceplant diesmal, aber dafür ne menge ärger, kosten und stress. von daher: kackt auf die 40 euro für ein neues schaltwerk, denn sonst wird die geschichte vermeidbar teuer und unangenehm.
@seppi: der kurze käfig bietet zumindest viel weniger angriffsfläche und hält, wenn du den link verfolgt hast, die kette mehr auf spannung. 
die talas ist ein traum!!! jetzt kommt meine gabel-history: hab erstmal schön die dirtjam pro gefahren. einfach genial wie die marzocchis jeden harten stoß wegsucken, wollte dann aber steckachse fahren. so kam ich zur pike mit 140 mm. federweg war ok. mein rahmen ist laut cube bis 130mm genehmigt. die pike bin ich auch meist mit den 130 gefahren, weil sie danach nur noch unschön weich war. wenn man von ner dirt-gabel auf ne AM-gabel umsteigt, dann noch so einer weichen (hätte die federn tauschen müssen), dann ist dass echt komisch. die pike ist dann aber auch bei den gewohnten pisseldrops durchgeschlagen, zudem bin ich sie in winterberg gefahren und war echt nicht zufrieden...also hab ich in die talas investiert weil man die ja auch auf 130 fahren kann und wenn es richtig bergab geht, halt schön 160mm mit fett reserven und das bike eben dh-freundlich fahren kann. naja, jetzt fahr ich sie ständig auf 160, denn:
1. die gabel baut nicht so hoch wie z.b. eine 66 mit 160mm federweg, bzw. fast genauso hoch wie die pike auf 140mm. die standrohre sind einfach kürzer. 
2. wenn man sich drauf setzt ist die gabel eh bei 140 wegen des "sag"s.
3. wenn man sich dran gewöhnt die gabel schön zu bumsen, ist das feeling fast fully-like. die gabel ist dazu da, gebumst zu werden, die gabel schlägt eh nicht durch und man landet wie auf federn, so dass das hinterrad kaum belastet wird. 
somit:  @deine frage, ob die gabel zu viel für den rahmen sei: @1: nein @2: nein @3: nein.
schließlich sieht man's an den pics, dass das alles schön smooth ist. aber mein bike ist ja eh fr-dh aufgebaut. und da gibt es wenige hardtails, die ich dafür empfehlen würde: 1. das fc  2. das morphine von banshee und 3. das duncon pittbul... naja und einige andere wird es da wohl auch noch geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polskafighter (17. März 2009)

ich find die weißen parts schön^^ die singletracks sind ätzend, vor allem wenn du die deore-naben drin hast. die hr-nabe hat bei mir 2 monate gehalten, jetzt hat sie spiel. die singletracks haben stetig einen weg gehabt. aber ihr wisst es ja nun, ich liebe mein bike nicht nur, ich bumse es auch richtig hart durch


----------



## DAVID^^ (18. März 2009)

ja ich geh mit meinem schatz^^ nicht so hart um 
, gruß


----------



## bmxbjoern (18. März 2009)

polskafighter schrieb:


> @bjoern&seppi: ich hatte das saint damals auch für den preis im auge, und jetzt echt nicht schlecht geguckt, als ich den anderen preis gesehen hab. schaltwerke sind bei mir echt die krassesten verschleißteile
> hab mir jetzt innerhalb eines knappen jahres 3 schaltwerke gekauft, weil ich 2 gebasht hab: das deore ist nach n paar bunnies und drops so gereizt gewesen, dass sich auf einmal ein rädchen verabschiedet hat. danach hab ich tunlichst vor jeder fahrt drauf geachtet, dass das rädchen immer gut angezogen ist. ausgerechnet auf einer pisseligen transportfahrt meines körpers fliegt mir der shit um die ohren und ich hatte faceplant nr.1 hinter mir. als ich aufgewacht bin, musste ich dann noch den krankenwagen abwimmeln.
> das problem war, dass das deore immer gegen die kettenstrebe geklackert ist, bei jedem kleinsten bunny und bei etwas holperiger fahrt. das war nicht nur extremst ätzend wegen der behinderten geräusche, sondern hat dem schaltwerk, und in folge mir mir auch fast, das genick gebrochen. das kann mit dem xt shadow und soweit ich weiß mit den sram-dingern, konstruktionsbedingt nicht passieren.
> @seppi: schau dir das hier bzgl. deiner frage an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-57868.html
> ...



Die Problematik mit den Schaltwerken kenn ich zu gut... Das klappern sowie permanente Angst im Rücken dass das Ding jeden Moment auseinanderfällt ist seitdem das SAINT Schaltwerk habe nicht mehr da. Man kann an dem SAINT einstellen mit welcher Art von Kassette man unterwegs ist, also DH Kassette oder normal. Dadurch ändert sich der Winkel zu den Zähnen hin. Die Federspannung ist brachial. Da kann selbst ein "normales" XT Shadow Good bye sagen, und die haben schon eine beachtliche Federspannung. Aber wenn ich mir heute, zu aktuellem Preis, ein SAINT kaufen müsste, würde ich es wahrscheinlich auch sein lassen, da die wirklich extrem teuer sind. Da hatte ich "damals" echt glück mit meinen 59, obwohl das auch schon nicht sooo ohne ist.


----------



## seppi.jung (18. März 2009)

Jetzt postet mal wieder nen paar Bilder von euren Schleudern!!
Darum gehts hier ja!


----------



## polskafighter (19. März 2009)

Richtig! Her mit den pics!!!
Sollte ich das SAINT nochmals zum Vorzugspreis sehen und gerade etwas kohle über haben...hmmm, ne Überlegung wert! Naja, erstmal gucken, wie lange mir das XT diesmal hält Unglaublich, es gibt Menschen, die ein Schaltwerk ihr ganzes Leben lang fahren 
ich würd ja noch n paar pics von meinem bike hochladen, aber ihr kommentiert es ja nicht findet ihr es hässlich ;(? naja, wenigstens bummst sie gut


----------



## bmxbjoern (19. März 2009)

polskafighter schrieb:


> Richtig! Her mit den pics!!!
> Sollte ich das SAINT nochmals zum Vorzugspreis sehen und gerade etwas kohle über haben...hmmm, ne Überlegung wert! Naja, erstmal gucken, wie lange mir das XT diesmal hält Unglaublich, es gibt Menschen, die ein Schaltwerk ihr ganzes Leben lang fahren
> ich würd ja noch n paar pics von meinem bike hochladen, aber ihr kommentiert es ja nicht findet ihr es hässlich ;(? naja, wenigstens bummst sie gut



Na komm... Dann halt noch n Bild hoch. Vielleicht kommentier ich das dann


----------



## seppi.jung (19. März 2009)

Ja los her mit nem Pic!!!!!!


----------



## bigthomy (19. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Circus!


----------



## polskafighter (19. März 2009)

Na dann hier nochmal ein pic in schlechtester quali mit der ungeliebten pike. mit der fox und der code find ich mein bike aber noch viel geiler, denn es sieht dann nicht nur nice aus, sondern fährt sich mal richtig geil die 24" und singlespeed (auf den fotos zuvor) machen auch spaß. oh man, ich muss bald mal n paar action-pics machen, aber zum glück wird das wetter wieder besser ist das nicht geil, jungs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polskafighter (19. März 2009)

hej thomy, was für griffe hast du? sind das die spank? wie lassen die sich packen? kommst du mit dem langen vorbau besser klar? schickes bike, übrigens


----------



## bigthomy (19. März 2009)

Ja, das sind spank Griffe! Also packen lassen die sich gut, aber nutzen sich viel zu schnell ab! Halten nie lange bei mir meist so 1 Monat! Also wie sich das Bike mit kurzem Vorbau fährt kann ich nicht sagen. Bin nie mit kurzem gefahren, da ich mir das Ding nach und nach selber aufgebaut hab und bis jetzt nur 60 er länge gefahren bin.
Bin aber mal von einem Kumpel das Circus mit 40 er Vorbau gefahren und bin nicht so klar gekommen!


----------



## polskafighter (19. März 2009)

Hmmm, und ich dachte meine sunlines seien schnell abgenutzt: sind zwar noch funktionstüchtig, evtl. halten sie auch sogar noch eine saison durch, aber eigenlich sollte ich die schon wechseln (9 monate in gebrauch). 1 monat hört sich ja richtig übel an. dann würd ich dir sogar zu meinen griffen raten. 
ich werd mir mal nen höheren lenker und nen längeren vorbau von nem kollegen leihen und die sache mal selbst testen. ist wohl alles eine sache des feelings.


----------



## seppi.jung (1. April 2009)

Hier mal meine Rakete!


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (6. April 2009)

ou lol
seppi..krasses teil 
wie schwer ist deins?
bei den kilos haste ja nicht unbedingt gespart xD....

Hier mal meins:


----------



## seppi.jung (6. April 2009)

Laut Personenwaage bringt diese nette Lady 17,7kg Kampfgewicht mit sich.
Damit kann man alles plattbügeln!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (18. April 2009)

Also hier nomma meins mit Updates:





Warum postet ihr Jungens nicht mehr?
Her mit euren Karren! Viell habt ihr ja auch nen paar Actionbilder.


----------



## seppi.jung (18. April 2009)

Gewicht jetzt 15,7kg
2 kilo nur mit reifen, schläuche und LRS. Nicht schlecht


----------



## WTG-Delta (25. April 2009)

Meine =) bisschen älteres Bildchen


----------



## polskafighter (27. Mai 2009)

hier meins nochmal


----------



## ...michi... (28. Juni 2009)

Das ist meins,




das auf meinem profilbild


----------



## marvijjn (9. Oktober 2009)

polskafighter schrieb:


> hier meins nochmal







Ich find das bike total geil wolte mal fragen ob du mir sagen kannst was du alles für teile verbaut hast ;D nöchte das auch in der farbe und wie teuer ist es ? hoffe auf antworten  

Thx im vorraus


----------



## ...michi... (12. Oktober 2009)

syncross felgen 24 Zoll (haub auch single track 26 Zoll)
hussefelt vorbau
husseflet lenker
hussefelt kurbeln
DX Petale
dirt jumper pro
sdg sattel 

ich würds dir für ca. 400 insgesamt verkaufen.
mach mir ein angebot.
verkauf dir auch nur den rahmen , wie du willst 

meld dich einfach


----------



## MaM1800 (12. Oktober 2009)

Da is ne Fox drauf keine Mazzochi


----------



## LaiNico (12. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub der vorposter meinte das zitierte bild und nicht das mit dem verweis aufs profilbild.


----------



## ...michi... (13. Oktober 2009)

ne ich mein mein profil bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VierZwei (23. November 2009)

Hallo, verkauft zufaellig jemand ein 'Flying Circus'?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem. Ich will damit FR fahren. Schaltwerk und 100+mm waeren also ganz schick :>
Bin aber auch sonst interessiert


----------



## Der_Einexx (1. Dezember 2009)

ich würd mal gern wissen wieviel der rahmen wiegt weil ich auf auf ner seite gefunden das der 2,1 wiegt was ich fast nich glauben kann wennd er canyon stitched 2.5 wiegt, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
Gruss Rapha


----------



## Mumissimo (6. Dezember 2009)

Was mich auch mal interessieren würde ist, wofür ihr euer Flying Circus alles einsetzt. Der Zirkus soll ja unheimlich vielseitig sein.


----------



## doppelstein (27. Dezember 2009)

huhu...
fahre mit meinem fc hauptsächlich dirt, street... habs zu weihnachten mal etwas umgebaut, hoffe es gefällt. grüße...


----------



## FlyingCruze (14. August 2010)

Hallo aus Mannheim!

...hab mir das Cube Flying Circus 2010 Modell erst vor kurzem gekauft und finde es persönlich einfach optisch hammermässig! 
Klar mit 15 kg ist es schon etwas schwer aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden! 




















Fahre damit momentan ziemlich viel in Mannheim in Spots (Skateparks) 
und  in Vogelstang/Feudenheim im Rott... 
Dirtstrecke hinter dem Skateplatz 

Grüßle


----------



## kampfkrutz (22. August 2010)

ich hab ne frage und zwar wie teuer war die?


----------



## FlyingCruze (22. August 2010)

kampfkrutz schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage und zwar wie teuer war die?



also wenn du mich/meins meinst - so wie es da steht Original und unverändert (Pics) kpl. Preis 999.- Euro

kannst aber für die Infos (Preis und die Ausstattung für das 2010 Modell) auch in eine Suchmaschine eingeben. Kennst ja nun die genaue Bezeichnung und die Bilder von dem Bike. 
Weiss aber gar nicht was die Vorgänger-Modelle kosten, müsst ich selbst mal schauen... 

Grüßle


----------



## WTG-Delta (30. August 2010)

in etw genauso viel ... 1000er kommt hin


----------



## fox_20 (5. September 2010)

Hir mal mein Schmuckstück.












Parts:
-Cube Flying Circus 06
-Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 130mm 
-Spank Stiffy 40 AL (vr.26" HR24")
-Maxxis Holly Roller
-Spank Lenker+ Vorbau
-Spank Tweet Tweet Griffe undKette
-Avid Juicy five
-Truvativ innenlager+kurbel​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (7. September 2010)

Hi,

möchte mich hier auch mal melden.
Und habe zwei fragen!!!
1. Gibt es das Flying Circus in mehreren Größen oder nur unisize
2. gibt es das Flying Circus 2011 garnicht mehr.


----------



## fox_20 (7. September 2010)

1. soweit wie ick weiß nur in einer größe.
ich weiß es aber nicht genau aber ich glaub mein 06 modell gab es nur in einer größe.

2. 2011 ist keins geplant 

aber bei ebay bekommt man gute cubes fc von verschiedenen jahrgängen.

korregeirt mich aber bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## FlyingCruze (10. September 2010)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Gibt es das Flying Circus in mehreren Größen oder nur unisize



also ich hab das Bike jetzt auch nur in 14 Zoll Rahmengrösse / bzw. 36 cm Rahmenhöhe gefunden... 

vermute auch das dies die einzige Grösse ist...


----------



## fox_20 (10. September 2010)

aber ick muss sagen ick bin 186 groß und komm damit super klar.
meine freundin ist 164 und fährt damit auch manchmal rum und sie sagt es fährt sich gut.
einziger nachteil könnte sein das wenn man zu klein und schwach ist das man ziemlich zu kämpfen hat mit den "panzer" aber dafür verzeiht er die dir viel


----------



## Klaus Dieter (19. Dezember 2010)

moin,

hier mein circus in action
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/801295
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/801294
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/796943
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/801291


----------



## niCe Mr.B1ack (30. Dezember 2010)

hat zufällig jemand die genauen nammen für die linke kurbelschraube des 2010ers. Ich finde nirgens die richtige und hab schon dreiverschiedene bestellt die aber alle nicht pasten.

Hat mir irgend ein schwein geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FELIX- (4. März 2011)

Morgen, schöne Flying Circus hier da muss auch mal meins posten....


----------



## -FELIX- (6. März 2011)

Hey brauche mal dringend hilfe welche ISCG aufnahme hat mein cube06??da gibt es ja 3 verschiedene aufnahmetypen....


----------



## Culty (27. März 2011)

Mein Circus


----------



## kevinj98 (8. August 2011)

habe 2 cube flying circus einmal ein 2009er und ein 2007ner


----------



## kevinj98 (9. August 2011)

nur mal sooon tipp an alle cube flying circus fahrer die geilsten reifen sind dei dmr moto rt 2.4   gibts in 26 und 24 zoll


----------



## kevinj98 (9. August 2011)

habe auch zwei cube flying circuse einmal ein 2007 ner model und ein 2009ner mein lg


----------



## Gelenke Steffen (6. Mai 2016)

nix stangenware


----------



## t.schneider (7. Mai 2016)

In der nächsten Ausbaustufe dann mit Doppelbrücke und 24" am Hinterrad?


----------



## Gelenke Steffen (7. Mai 2016)

Nein. Hab ja 2-step air
Hatte mir mal überlegt ne todem soloair mit 120mm reinzubauen...
Aber da jetzt meine absenkung funktionirt ohne absacken, bleibt die "olle"  lyrik drinne.
hab ja nur die gabel und den stuhl oben, weil ich paar km gefahren bin. sehr angenehm. und zwischendurch busch
ne saint kurbel und sixpack oder reverse pedale sollen noch kommen. und villeicht noch stahlflex vorne. muss ja ankern


----------

